# Thanks to Rusty Hills Farm ...Your advice worked!



## Tweeter (Apr 19, 2017)

I received a queen from Sam Comfort of Anarchy Apiaries in May of 2016 for a queenless hive that was struggling. That hive out produced the other 5 established hives by the end of July with full frames of totally capped honey wall to wall. Did mite counts all year and it was the only one that did not need treatment. This spring the hive is very strong so took a frame of eggs to hopefully raise a new queen from this stock.


----------



## cherily (Oct 29, 2014)

The queens were from Sam Comfort of Anarchy Apiaries and Jonathan Hall from Hall Apiaries. ***OOPs, it's Troy Hall***


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Good to hear some accounts of Sams bees.

Here's one of his videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjtc7lf-axM


----------

